# Enfasar 4 dipolos abiertos, con arnes de cables o enfasador tubular o cuadrado,?



## carloslacanette (May 27, 2012)

a la hora de enfazar dipolos he encontrado varias teorias y formulas diferentes, sabemos que enfazar 2, 4, u 8 es lo mismo si se cuenta con una buena formula y tecnica y lo demas es cuestion de calculos, pareceria que las fabricas tienen su librito muy bien guardado y los aficionados sufrimos demasiado. megustaria compartir experiencias con alguien del foro. gracias. carlos


----------



## elgriego (May 27, 2012)

Hola carloslacanette,Hoy en dia ya no hay tanto misterio,Cuando yo era estudiante ,hace mas de 25 Años ,eran alto secreto ,pero hoy por hoy, abunda imformacion abundante al respecto,Por empezar estos adaptadores de impedancia,son lineas de 3/4 de onda,se pueden hacer con coaxiles de 52 ,75 (el mas utilizado) trafos ,o distribuidores solidos ,y en la red tenes calculo para todo,por supuesto si vas a fabricar un distribuidor para una fm de 1kw ,lo mas economico es el coaxil,sino tenes que andar lidiando ,con tubos de cobre o bronce  ,que no son baratos,y a veces cuesta conseguir medidas especificas.

Pd Aqui en el foro se hablo bastante del asunto,Igualmente echale un vistazo a estos links.

http://www.mydarc.de/dk7zb/Stacking/coax.htm

http://www.mydarc.de/dk7zb/Stacking/splitter.htm 




Saludos.


----------



## carloslacanette (May 27, 2012)

gracias muy util el material, lo voy a traducir, por que de ingles mas o menos, te agradesco mucho y despues te cuento, gracias de vuelta elgriego, saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (May 28, 2012)

carloslacanette dijo:


> gracias muy util el material, lo voy a traducir, por que de ingles mas o menos, te agradesco mucho y despues te cuento, gracias de vuelta elgriego, saludos.



Hola...acá  http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/LineasEnfasado.htm algo en español.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## carloslacanette (May 30, 2012)

ese ya lo tenia es de miguel ghezzi un radioaficionada LU6 ETJ de argentina , ingeniero y experto en comunicacines, gracias, me interesaria el texto al español de los enfazadores de tubos cuadrados , gracias , ricbevi un abrazo


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 2, 2012)

Por mas de 1 año use en enface con el divisor de potencia con cables, buenos resultados si, pero al hacer el divisor con caño, realmente note la diferencia.

La diferencia fue la roe, bajo mucho mas y mejoro la cobertura... 
La razon, para mi simple, menos perdidas al momento de dividir la potencia a cada dipolo.

http://www.mydarc.de/dk7zb/Stacking/splitter.htm

Ese enlace es correcto, use esa pagina y otras mas para construir el mio.
Les dejo algunas imagenes como quedo


Primero el caño cuadrado de aluminio, respetando las medidas que me da el programa *AppCad*, un poco mas largo logicamente para que pueda colocar los conectores, lo importante es que de centro a centro de los agujeros, respetemos la medida de la frecuencia que seleccionamos




La siguiente imagen es el caño de cobre, use los de refrigeracion.. la primer dificultad fue dejarlo derecho (bienen en rollos), pero quedo recto.
Se puede apreciar como un anillo de plastico que rodea al caño. Ese anillo es para que el caño quede centrado dentro del otro de aluminio.



Aqui se ve como queda el caño de cobre, con su punta en el centro de los agujeros grandes (para los conectores pl)


Como queda centrado


Aqui como queda con los 4 conectores pl soldados y con sus tornillos.
Los tornillos los corte para que no sobresalgan en el interior del caño, logicamente le hice rosca al caño de aluminio.




El conector de entrada (N)




Y finalmente colocado en la torre, le saque la foto antes de cubrir los conectores con la cinta auto soldante, para protegerlo del agua.
Tambien a cada tornillo y conector, lo cubri con fastix altas temperaturas.




Y quedo terminado y funcionando perfectamente.
La verdad su construccion lleva tiempo, hay que ser muy cuidadoso al dejar en el centro del tubo de aluminio, el caño de cobre, ya que si nos queda desplazado del centro, va a cambiar la impedancia.

Animense, lleva tiempo pero da muchas satisfacciones!


----------



## elgriego (Jun 2, 2012)

Felicitaciones Colega GustyArte,Te quedo de 10,Muy buen trabajo y muy prolijo,algun dia subire una foto de los fabricados por mi.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 2, 2012)

Gracias! lo hice con los materiales que consegui.. pero puede salir mucho mejor.. es cuestion de practica no?

Saludos y espero esas fotos!


----------



## carloslacanette (Jun 3, 2012)

GRACIAS GUSTYARTE,  muy buen laburo, te felicito, yo estoy por atmar recien todo, ahora estoy por levantar la torre de 44 metros y le estoy poniendo los anclajes de los dipolos, lo que no encuentro es el APP cad, aaaaaaaaaaa y los cables de que medida los cortaste?, saludos y gracias de vuelñta



pasame la medida del caño cuadrado y el interior de cobre, veo que enfazaste 4 dipolos , yo voy por lo mismo, gracias.


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 3, 2012)

Hola, como estas..

La aplicacion esta en el enlace que deje arriba, pero te paso el link directo: http://www.hp.woodshot.com/appcad/version302/setup.exe

Los cables que van a los dipolos, no recuerdo a cuanto lo corte, pero medi desde el centro de la formacion hasta el primero dipolo, de ahi esa medida corte 4 cables de igual longitud

El caño de cobre es de 5/8 y el de aluminio el interior tiene 22,5 mm, la verdad ese caño tuve mucha suerte, lo tenia de un dipolo viejo, cuando simulo me daba justo para un caño de 5/8 (15,87 mm)

Saludos!


----------



## carloslacanette (Jun 3, 2012)

gracias, saludos , te voy a subir las fotos de mi laburo.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 5, 2012)

GustyArte dijo:


> Los cables que van a los dipolos, no recuerdo a cuanto lo corte, pero medi desde el centro de la formacion hasta el primero dipolo, de ahi esa medida corte 4 cables de igual longitud



Pero como tendran la misma longitud si las antenas estan separadas? Estoy confundido.

Saludos


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 5, 2012)

anthony, cuando se usa este tipo de divisor de potencia, los 4 cables que van a los dipolos tienen todos la misma longitud, logicamente que para los 2 dipolos del medio te va a sobrar cable, pero asi los diseñan a todos.
Tengo mis dudas sobre eso, que despues voy a postear para que podamos devatir

Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 5, 2012)

Hola Gustyarte, muy bonito tu coaxil de 25 ohms jeje. Por suerte los elementos que usaste son fáciles de conseguir. Aclaro que el caño exterior puede ser redondo o cuadrado. Si usamos caño de 1" para el exterior (blindaje), éste debe tener 1,5mm de espesor, lo que nos deja 7/8" dentro, así que si el caño de cobre (conductor central) es de 5/8", logramos una relación muy próxima a 1,4 entre el conductor central y el blindaje, que corresponde a una impedancia cercana a los 25 ohms.

Siguiendo con las medidas "normalizadas", si se usa caño de 7/8", siempre con 1,5mm de pared para el blindaje (dentro quedan 3/4") y usamos caño o varilla de 1/4" para el conductor central, tenemos una relación cercana a 3,03, que daría algo así como 71 ohms (es mejor que 75 ohms)... así que este "cable" lo cortamos a 1/2 L y le ponemos un conector en cada punta y otro al centro y ahí tenemos para conectar dos dipolos y podemos tolerar mucha más potencia que con el RG11 o el troncal de tv.


----------



## carloslacanette (Jun 5, 2012)

gustyarte estaba bien lo que decias de los cables, tienen que ser todos iguales sin importar de que medida. Ahora si queres que no sobre tanto para los del medio se los puede acortar y/o alargar siempre en un lambda a cualquiera de ellos


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 5, 2012)

Cristian, muy buena tu explicacion.. aporta mucho.

Carlos, si esa duda se me planteo, porque sobra bastante, si le sacamos 1 lambda tiene que andar igual.

Saludos!


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 6, 2012)

Un saludo a GustyArte, por su regreso a estos lares, son bienvenidos sus aportes.


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 6, 2012)

Amigo Moises! tanto tiempo! muchas gracias y esperamos ver aportes tuyos tambien!

Si consideran confusa la construccion del divisor, puedo armarles un tutorial paso por paso, solo lo piden.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 6, 2012)

GustyArte, el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-enfazador-tubular-cuadrado-76122/#post662372 ya es todo un tutorial paso a paso.


----------



## carloslacanette (Jun 7, 2012)

Si visita el sitio www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj encontrarán al principio de todo un artículo sobre el tema enfazar dipolos, escrito por Don MIguel Ghezzi, que mi visita a su casa le indujo a escribir de una buena vez... segun me escribe.
Yo lo quiero compartir con uds por que don miguel es una gran persona , con mucho conocimiento y mejor corazon , saludos al foro


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 7, 2012)

GustyArte dijo:


> La siguiente imagen es el caño de cobre, use los de refrigeracion.. la primer dificultad fue dejarlo derecho (bienen en rollos), pero quedo recto.
> !



Hola, tambien podes pedir caños rigidos para no comprar los de rollo y no tener esos dramas aunque sale un poco mas caro.
Saludos


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 7, 2012)

Tambien, pero es lo que consegui en mi ciudad.. en estas cosas hay veces que uno se arregla con lo que tiene no?


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Si, es cierto a veces conseguir algunas se pone dificil, pero lo peor es que cuando lo terminas de hacer aparece esa cosa que no podias conseguir! jajaaj, excelente laburito te mandaste.
Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 13, 2012)

Un detalle más, para hacer el divisor para dos dipolos, se puede emplear el mismo caño de 1" (siempre con pared de 1,5mm para obtener 7/8" de diámetro interno y el caño de cobre lo ponemos de 1/2".

Entonces queda fácil:

Para cuatro dipolos, caño de 5/8"
Para dos dipolos, caño de 1/2"

Esto es asumiendo que cada dipolo presenta 50r.

Ceo que con esto el único limitante de potencia ahora son los conectores... hace poco compré unos marca Arwen y la verdad son de juguete... estaba recortando la base de un conector N a chasis y este se desarmó... simplemente va a presión con la base... a simple vista parecía todo una sola pieza.

La verdad que el costo en comparación con el arnés hecho en cable es considerablemente más alto... sobre todo por la cantidad de conectores y los caños de cobre (no se donde dejé la factura, pero creo que el caño de 1/2" en cobre me salió el doble que el cuadrado de 1" en aluminio, siempre en barra de 6 metros). Que potencia máxima dicen que soportará?


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 14, 2012)

El limite te lo da el dielectrico, en este caso es aire, pero supongo que soporta una carga importante,  si el rg213 anda por el kw tranquilo no creo que esto aguante menos (supongo)
Saludos


----------



## juanjt (Mar 16, 2014)

Hola esta interesante este tema, y se que no es difícil de conseguir, hace dos días estoy investigando sobre el divisor de potencia y domino perfectamente hacerlo para cualquier frecuencia pero con cable coaxil de 75 ohm, (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...r-potencia-dipolos-fm-arnes-30544/index8.html)

ahora me entero de este articulo y no se que hacer, me llama la atención lo del divisor rígido ya que prácticamente no tiene perdidas o muy pocas, si lo comparamos con el coaxil que diferencia tendría?

me gustaría si no es molestia que me explicaran que datos debo poner en el programa APPCAD, yo quiero hacer un divisor para 96.9, y pone dos dipolos. 

gracias


----------



## elgriego (Mar 17, 2014)

Hola ,Juan ,para el rango de brodcast ,el caño exterior,de aluminio Cuadrado,tiene que ser de 1 pulgada,(2,54Cmt)Por lado,y El caño interior,redondo,de cobre (para poder soldarlo con estaño) de 5/8 de pulgada,(1,58cm de diametro) y la distancia se toma, de centro de conector, a centro de conector,calculando 1/4 de lambda de la frecuencia de operacion,para 96.9Mhz es de 77,4 Cmt .


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 17, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola ,Juan ,para el rango de brodcast ,el caño exterior,de aluminio Cuadrado,tiene que ser de 1 pulgada,(2,54Cmt)Por lado,y El caño interior,redondo,de cobre (para poder soldarlo con estaño) de 5/8 de pulgada,(1,58cm de diametro) y la distancia se toma, de centro de conector, a centro de conector,calculando 1/4 de lambda de la frecuencia de operacion,para 96.9Mhz es de 77,4 Cmt .
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Estimado amigo Don Elgriego no podemos olvidar de lo coeficente de velocidad en aire livre que es de 0,95 , asi lo correcto conprimento es : 77,4 x 0,95 = 73,53cm.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok gracias por sus consejos, así me parece más fácil . Entiendo que para cual quier frecuencia entre 88 y 108 mhz el caño exterior,de aluminio Cuadrado,tiene que ser de 1 pulgada,(2,54Cmt)Por lado,y El caño interior,redondo,de cobre (para poder soldarlo con estaño) de 5/8 de pulgada,(1,58cm de diametro) y la distancia se toma, de centro de conector, a centro de conector,calculando 1/4 de lambda de la frecuencia de operacion,para 96.9Mhz es: 300/96.9/4 X 0.95 =73.53? Y esto se respeta en toda la banda FM?(88-108)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 17, 2014)

Bueno , desafortunadamente  yo no se la banda de funcionamento dese tipo de dibisor , o mejor lo quanto el funciona ao contento para bajo y para arriba de la frequenzia original de proyecto ,pero  creo que toda la banda de FM ( 20Mhz ao total ) es demasiado en se obtenir con un solo dibisor mismo sendo ese proyectado para andar en 98Mhz ( centro de la banda). Lo mas correcto serias armar un tipo dese , conectar cargas fictia de 50 Ohmios en cada salida  y con auxilio de un wattimetro direccional mas un transmissor agil conectado en la entrada dese dibisor  hacer medidas de potenzia reflejadas ao longo de toda la faixa de FM , otro metodo mas cientifico es canbiar lo transmissor agil mas lo watimetro direccional por un analizador de Redes o Network Analyzer , pero desafortunadamente ese equipo es un tipo alta gamma enpleado en laboratorios de Rf y custan demasiados caros para nosotros pobres mortales ,jajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 17, 2014)

Tienes razón Daniel, pero hay un equipo que no es muy caro es el analizador de antenas Rigexpert AA-170, el cual e adquirido y pues apenas estoy aprendiendo a usarlo, solo de lo básico como Swr jejeje

Respecto a la pregunta anterior me refería a los diámetros del grosor del cuadro y del de cobre, lo de la medida de 1/4 se que hay diferencias en cada frecuencia





elgriego dijo:


> Hola ,Juan ,para el rango de brodcast ,el caño exterior,de aluminio Cuadrado,tiene que ser de 1 pulgada,(2,54Cmt)Por lado,y El caño interior,redondo,de cobre (para poder soldarlo con estaño) de 5/8 de pulgada,(1,58cm de diametro) y la distancia se toma, de centro de conector, a centro de conector,calculando 1/4 de lambda de la frecuencia de operacion,para 96.9Mhz es de 77,4 X 0.95 Cmt .
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias elgriego, y respecto al cable que va desde el divisor a cada antena que dimensión y/o especificación (75 o 50 ohms) tendría?

Estas medidas son para dos dipolos en dicha frecuencia, pero si quiero poner 3 o 4? Sólo pongo conectores?

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2014)

La relación de diametros  entre conductor interno y externo define la inpedancia de la linea transformadora de inpedancias . Lo conprimento desa linea tiene que tener 1/4 de conprimento de onda en la frequencia de interese.
Quanto a lo correcto  cable que conecta lo dibisor a la antena ese tiene que sener de 50 Ohmios ( RG058 o RG213 dependendo de la potenzia enpleada) y deve tener multiplos de 1/2 onda en la frequenzia de interese hasta la correcta longitud de afastamento entre los dipolos.
Para si agregar mas conectores en la salida dese tipo de dibisor  es nesesario premeramente calcular la inpedancia equivalente paralelo  de todas las salidas y despues calcular la inpedancia de la linea transformadora de 1/4 de onda en la frequenzia desedada de modo el ( la linea)casar esa inpedancia equivalente en 50 Ohmios que es la inpedancia padrón de lo cable de bajada mas lo transmissor de FM.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola de nuevo Daniel, fíjate que en una instalación de una fm vi que pusieron dos dipolo, uno detrás del otro a la misma altura, según el que la puso dice que de esa forma logró mejorar su cobertura...
Es posible?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola juanjt,La Caracteristica ,principal ,que se obtiene con una formacion colineal,es incrementar la ganacia,Principalmente,hacia la direccion ,donde este apunta,lo que logramos ,al sumar elementos en una direccion especifica ,es concentrar el lobulo de irradiacion ,haciendo mas ancho ,y por lo tanto mejorando la cobertura, tanto en distancia ,como a los costados,es cierto que hacia atras la irradiacion es menor ,debido a la presencia ,del cono de sombra formado por la torre,pero igualmente se logran buenas coberturas ,en esta direccion,Igualmente toda antena, es un mundo aparte,sistemas que brindan una excelente cobertura en distancia ,no lo son en las proximidades ,existen ,tambien casos en que la señal ,se va hacia el cielo en lugar de baja a la tierra,La unica forma de determinar el real rendimiento de un sitema irradiante,es con un medidor de intensidad de campo ,y de los calculos correspondientes,Con respecto a tu pregunta acerca de apuntar ,un dipolo en una direccion y otro ,en otra ,Por supuesto que se mejora la emision ,al punto donde este apunta,pero estamos sacrificando ,la ganacia que nos proporciona una formacion colineal,Utilizar las antenas de esta forma,no es nuevo,existen emisoras de muy alta potencia,+ de 100Kw que utilizan formaciones colineales especiales de 2,4,6, 8 o mas antenas ,apuntando cada Grupo ,a un punto cardinal, Pero para baja potencia se vuelve prohibitivo por los costos ,No te parece?

Fijate en el monstruo ,que aparece en este link!!!


http://www.jampro.com/uploads/product_pdf/fm/JCPD Literature.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 19, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola juanjt,La Caracteristica ,principal ,que se obtiene con una formacion colineal,es incrementar la ganacia,Principalmente,hacia la direccion ,donde este apunta,lo que logramos ,al sumar elementos en una direccion especifica ,es concentrar el lobulo de irradiacion ,haciendo mas ancho ,y por lo tanto mejorando la cobertura, tanto en distancia ,como a los costados,es cierto que hacia atras la irradiacion es menor ,debido a la presencia ,del cono de sombra formado por la torre,pero igualmente se logran buenas coberturas ,en esta direccion,Igualmente toda antena, es un mundo aparte,sistemas que brindan una excelente cobertura en distancia ,no lo son en las proximidades ,existen ,tambien casos en que la señal ,se va hacia el cielo en lugar de baja a la tierra,La unica forma de determinar el real rendimiento de un sitema irradiante,es con un medidor de intensidad de campo ,y de los calculos correspondientes,Con respecto a tu pregunta acerca de apuntar ,un dipolo en una direccion y otro ,en otra ,Por supuesto que se mejora la emision ,al punto donde este apunta,pero estamos sacrificando ,la ganacia que nos proporciona una formacion colineal,Utilizar las antenas de esta forma,no es nuevo,existen emisoras de muy alta potencia,+ de 100Kw que utilizan formaciones colineales especiales de 2,4,6, 8 o mas antenas ,apuntando cada Grupo ,a un punto cardinal, Pero para baja potencia se vuelve prohibitivo por los costos ,No te parece?
> 
> Fijate en el monstruo ,que aparece en este link!!!
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta elgriego, entonces por ejemplo yo tengo 300 watts y tengo 4 dipolos, si los pongo cada uno a la misma altura y apuntando cada uno a un punto cardinal mejoraría notablemente?

Hal hacer esto se debe respetar las medidas del divisor (cable) de potencia?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2014)

juanjt dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta elgriego, entonces por ejemplo yo tengo 300 watts y tengo 4 dipolos, si los pongo cada uno a la misma altura y apuntando cada uno a un punto cardinal mejoraría notablemente?
> 
> Hal hacer esto se debe respetar las medidas del divisor (cable) de potencia?



Los quatro dipolos con su punto central  en la misma altura NO es lo correcto, y si afastados 3 metros entre cada punto central  dels , con  cada uno apuntando a un  cardinal si deseas una irradiación ominidireccional o sea igual para  todas las direcciones. .
Recomendo que lea y estudie con cariño lo tema : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-montaje-asociacion-4-dipolos-verticales-35398/, seguramente te sera mui util.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 23, 2014)

Hola de nuevo saludos.

Estoy confundido al referirse que los cables que van del conector a las antenas son múltiplos de 1/2
Sería esto correcto : (75X0.66/Frecuencia = X múltiplo impar 3,5,7,9, más o menos que quede el cable no muy templado)?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2014)

juanjt dijo:


> Hola de nuevo saludos.
> 
> Estoy confundido al referirse que los cables que van del conector a las antenas son múltiplos de 1/2
> Sería esto correcto : (75X0.66/Frecuencia = X múltiplo impar 3,5,7,9, más o menos que quede el cable no muy templado)?


Los cables que conectan las antenas hasta lo dibisor son hechos con trechos de 50 Ohmios (RG058 o RG213 dependendo de la potenzia enpleada) y  con multiplos de 1/2 onda eses podendo sener multiplos pares o inpares sin problemas hasta lo conprimento final deseado..  
Haora quando si tratamos de los dibisores tipo Willkinson hechos con cables de 75 Ohmios (RG059 o RG 11 dependendo de la potenzia enpleada) eses son armados con trechos de 1/4 de onda y se enpleian quando necesario multiplos inpares , no pudemos enplear multiplos pares porque senon volvemos a tener en las manos  trechos de 1/2 onda asi la caracteristica de transformación de inpedancias es desfeita ( no es mas cunplida) y si la reflexión perfecta de una  inpedancia en lo otro extremo del ( dese cable).
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok gracias Daniel, abecés es es bueno dar ejemplos ya que soy visual jejeje

Traduciendo lo que dices a una ecuación sería  así?
300/96.9/2 = 1.54  x  2,3,4,5,6,7,8 etc?  No se tiene en cuenta el factor de velocidad del cable?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2014)

Si correcto sienpre es necesario tener en cuenta lo factor de velocidad del cable o linea de transmissión quando enpleamos els . 

Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok gracias Daniel. Entonces quedaría así: 300/96.9/2 = 1.54 x FV x 2,3,4,5,6,7,8 etc!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2014)

!Exacto , correcto!
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok un último detalle: 
La separación entre antenas se hace de la misma forma de Willkinson?

300/Frecuencia X 75


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2014)

Bueno la separación entre antenas es otro tema , esa separación depende premeramente de que tipo de antena es enpleada y de que diagrama de irradiación es deseado.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 24, 2014)

Las antenas serían Dipolos como estos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-montaje-asociacion-4-dipolos-verticales-35398/
La separación entre dipolos es a 1/4 de onda? 
Así: 300/Frecuencia X 75 X FV =


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2014)

Haora , como lo "meo" es aire livre pudemos olvidar lo FV.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

